# Ski Sundown - 12/19/2007 (night)



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Wednesday, 12/19/2007, 6:40 pm - 10:10 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *ski Sundown, New Hartford, Connecticut

*Conditions: *Freshly seeded bumps, packed powder. Light to moderate snow. Cool, calm winds.

*Trip Report: *Didn't get to the mountain as quick as I wanted. Stepped in about 6:40 and took my first run down Gunbarrel which just opened today. A groomer just smoothed it so it was pretty nice. At the bottom I saw MRGisevil about to load so we rode up together and hit Gunny. The next ride up I noticed Nor'easter was roped so they could groom Stinger, Temptor and Canyon Run so we hit Gunny again. Next run was Tom's so we could try the Exhibition bumps. Very similar to last year, although they stop a bit shorter.

The next ride up I noticed Brian at the summit. He was talking to Jarrod Moss so I had the chance to meet him and talk to him a bit about the bumps. Finally, they dropped the rope and we were off. Nor'easter was pretty sketchy the first run. The upper bumps before the Temptor merge were decent and almost identical to last year. The first stretch of Lower Nor'easter skis pretty similar as well. The flat section is where everything falls apart. That area needs some work. The bumps do extend all the way to the bottom and at the bottom there are some big kicker-esque bumps which are fun to launch off of.

Eventually hooked up with powhunter and jonnypoach and we skied Nor'easter exclusively. We even convinced MRGisevil to jump in and she took a few runs on Nor'easter as well! A bit after 9 pm she decided to bail. Not sure if she was tired or simply had enough of us heathens.  The rest of us banged on Nor'easter till the end. With the light snow falling and as things got cut up, each run got better. Operation No'easter was a great success.

All in all a great first night on the Sundown bumps. Tons of potential; they just need massaging. It should be a really great season! Cheers to December bumps! :beer:

A short vid coming...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice night indeed.  I'm impressed that Randi jumped into the bumps and handled them well.  I'm curious to see the video to see how I looked.  I felt like I had a few good turns, but mostly pretty flaily..

My legs are already pretty sore, I'm not looking forward to getting up tomorrow already... 

Big props to Sundown for seeding the bumps this early and giving us something to play with.  They were really starting to get skied in pretty good by the time we left!


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Very nice night indeed.  I'm impressed that Randi jumped into the bumps and handled them well.  I'm curious to see the video to see how I looked.  I felt like I had a few good turns, but mostly pretty flaily..
> 
> My legs are already pretty sore, I'm not looking forward to getting up tomorrow already...
> 
> Big props to Sundown for seeding the bumps this early and giving us something to play with.  They were really starting to get skied in pretty good by the time we left!



If you can sit tight a few minutes, the vid will be ready in a few. It's compiling now and probably will be uploaded in 15 minutes. It's a quick throw together...

I hear ya on the stiffness. I just got up to get a second glass of wine and I had all sort of crap cracking in my hips, knees and ankles! :blink:

We definitely took one for the team tonight. Those seeds were funky. A&E was almost a necessity or you would die slamming those things. Too much fun! We're whacked. :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2007)

Way to go, Randi!  :beer:

You guys are nuts.  All of you!    LOL!


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

severine said:


> Way to go, Randi!  :beer:
> 
> You guys are nuts.  All of you!    LOL!



I just watched this vid and I'm pissing my pants. :lol: Total Velveeta. There is some of the weakest looking airs in there, but you can tell we all were having fun. jonnypoach is a riot. High res is half-uploaded...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> If you can sit tight a few minutes, the vid will be ready in a few. It's compiling now and probably will be uploaded in 15 minutes. It's a quick throw together...
> 
> I hear ya on the stiffness. I just got up to get a second glass of wine and I had all sort of crap cracking in my hips, knees and ankles! :blink:
> 
> We definitely took one for the team tonight. Those seeds were funky. A&E was almost a necessity or you would die slamming those things. Too much fun! We're whacked. :lol:



A&E a necessity huh?  No wonder I'm so sore, I don't have much A&E skills...


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

*High Res Video*

*High Res*

powhunter looking *strong *in there! Nice job!


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

*YouTubage*


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

:lol:  Mad steezy yo!  I love that my crash where I just disappear for a few seconds was captured so nicely, thanks Randi..  The best part is when I try to redeem myself by throwing the sick air off of that little bump at the end of that run... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2007)

damn sorry i missed this. they look smaller this year.  any truth to that?


you guys all look good in there.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> damn sorry i missed this. they look smaller this year.  any truth to that?
> 
> 
> you guys all look good in there.



They are definitely smaller this year.  I'm thinking they are planning on top coating them, which will add to their size.  I think they're planning on doing at least a little more manual tuning with shovels too...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

I fired off an email to sundown praising the bumps this morning.  I want to make sure they know they're appreciated! 


BTW, thanks for the quick work on the video last night Greg.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a good time last night! Still wasn't feeling 100% which is why I bailed early, but aside from that it was alot of fun. You guys are really entertaining :lol: 

I enjoyed myself on the bumps more than I initially thought I would (somewhat surprised that trying nor'easter didn't ultimately result in a monsterous face plant) and am actually already itching to get out and try them again! Thanks for accomodating my gaperdom during the bump runs last night.. hope I didn't slow you down too much  

Took my first ever run on Gunbarrel and while I do like the run, I felt a little out of control. It was really flat (not as in pitch, rather as in packed) and I ended up skidding most of the way down. I get the feeling that it's a much nicer run when it's got a bit of loose stuff on it. 

Also admittedly surpised to sign on and find that my handle wasn't mysteriously changed to mrgisradical 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice skiing with you Mr. Gisevil, you're a pretty cool dude..


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Nice skiing with you Mr. Gisevil, you're a pretty cool dude..



Yes, Marge is a pretty rad fellow...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> The upper bumps before the Temptor merge were decent and almost identical to last year. The first stretch of Lower Nor'easter skis pretty similar as well. The flat section is where everything falls apart. That area needs some work. The bumps do extend all the way to the bottom and at the bottom there are some big kicker-esque bumps which are fun to launch off of.



When you say the flat section is where it all falls apart, do they still have that great last 6 or 7 bump line that has been there the last 2 years?  

I have a holiday party in farmington tonight starting at 4.  I think i'm gonna go home at lunch and grab my gear and find out for myself.  would i rather drink with a bunch of people i see 5 days a week and have little in common with or go find out the answer to the above question for myself.  hmmm


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> When you say the flat section is where it all falls apart, do they still have that great last 6 or 7 bump line that has been there the last 2 years?



Not sure what you mean there.  The section that he's saying it falls apart is the same part that it got funky with no line last year.  The section after that seems a lot different to me too, I couldn't find any real good line through that either, but the other guys seemed to be doing ok.  It is nice that it extends all the way to the merge this year though!



> I have a holiday party in farmington tonight starting at 4.  I think i'm gonna go home at lunch and grab my gear and find out for myself.  would i rather drink with a bunch of people i see 5 days a week and have little in common with or go find out the answer to the above question for myself.  hmmm



I know what my decision would be...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Not sure what you mean there.  The section that he's saying it falls apart is the same part that it got funky with no line last year.  The section after that seems a lot different to me too, I couldn't find any real good line through that either, but the other guys seemed to be doing ok.  It is nice that it extends all the way to the merge this year though!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what my decision would be...



the flat part ends with a nice little steeper shot.  Last year, it was the last 6 -7 bumps before they stopped.  these were the best turns on the run, in my opinion, the last 2 years.  I'm breaking it WAAAYYY too far down probably.  

yeah, i think i know the answer also.  I'll make a quick appearance and head out to sundown around 6 or so.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> the flat part ends with a nice little steeper shot.  Last year, it was the last 6 -7 bumps before they stopped.  these were the best turns on the run, in my opinion, the last 2 years.  I'm breaking it WAAAYYY too far down probably.
> 
> yeah, i think i know the answer also.  I'll make a quick appearance and head out to sundown around 6 or so.



IMHO those great turns after the flat section aren't there this year, not yet anyway.  That last section doesn't seem as steep to me either, like they didn't build it up as much or something.  As with any bumps they're a work in progress, we just need to ski em in to how we like em.. 

I'll be working at Sundown tonight so I'll probably see you there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I enjoyed myself on the bumps more than I initially thought I would (somewhat surprised that trying nor'easter didn't ultimately result in a monsterous face plant) and am actually already itching to get out and try them again! Thanks for accomodating my gaperdom during the bump runs last night.. hope I didn't slow you down too much



Glad you jumped in there. You did very well. It's actually pretty easy to ski right now. If you don't want to take a direct line, you can cruise around the bumps. You will find as it continues to get skied in and as they top coat them with snowmaking, the bumps will grow and the troughs will deepen. Keep at it and hopefully your skills will mature along with the bumps!



MRGisevil said:


> Took my first ever run on Gunbarrel and while I do like the run, I felt a little out of control. It was really flat (not as in pitch, rather as in packed) and I ended up skidding most of the way down. I get the feeling that it's a much nicer run when it's got a bit of loose stuff on it.



Bah! Gunbarrel... :roll: You're a bumper now! 



MRGisevil said:


> Also admittedly surpised to sign on and find that my handle wasn't mysteriously changed to mrgisradical



:lol:



2knees said:


> When you say the flat section is where it all falls apart, do they still have that great last 6 or 7 bump line that has been there the last 2 years?



From the sun deck to the Temptor merge is almost identical. The initial section of Lower Nor'easter is also very similar. The part in the middle of Lower Nor'easter that is a bit flat and turns slightly left is sort of similar to last year in how the lines waver around. I know the 6-7 bump section at the bottom that you're talking about and it's not really there this year.....yet. That area needs the most work. Also, like Brian says, since the bumps extend down further, it throws your perspective off a bit. From the midpoint down on Lower Nor'easter is where the most work is needed. It did improve over the course of the night though. They need to dust them a bit more (Jarrod indicates Friday night) and they just need to be skied by some good skiers. Exhibition is very similar although it stops a bit shorter than last year. It's fun to carry speed off the Canyon Run flats and slam right into them... :lol:



2knees said:


> I have a holiday party in farmington tonight starting at 4.  I think i'm gonna go home at lunch and grab my gear and find out for myself.  would i rather drink with a bunch of people i see 5 days a week and have little in common with or go find out the answer to the above question for myself.  hmmm



Get out there! They need your help.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know if you noticed, but in the middle of that run I got kinda confused @ the flats...I kept going in every which direction trying to find a bump to go around :lol: I know... I know... I'm a sad lamb....


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Glad you jumped in there. You did very well. It's actually pretty easy to ski right now. If you don't want to take a direct line, you can cruise around the bumps. You will find as it continues to get skied in and as they top coat them with snowmaking, the bumps will grow and the troughs will deepen. Keep at it and hopefully your skills will mature along with the bumps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lol: :lol: Thanks for the encouragement Greg


----------



## powhunter (Dec 20, 2007)

Good getting out with all of you!!!  Everyone was ripping pretty good....Nice meeting you Mr. Gisevil ...  2knees we missed your ass out there!!!   Go get some tonight!!

steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> IMHO those great turns after the flat section aren't there this year, not yet anyway.  That last section doesn't seem as steep to me either, like they didn't build it up as much or something.  As with any bumps they're a work in progress, we just need to ski em in to how we like em..



Agreed. That area seemed flatter to me to. I really struggled from the midpoint of Lower NE down. That spot needs the most massaging. I'm confident 2knees will do a good job...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Get out there! They need your help.




i really wanted to last night.  things got really fubar when i got home though.

notice i got up at 3:30 in the morning to check for a trip report though.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> notice i got up at 3:30 in the morning to check for a trip report though.



I did. :lol: I think I was dreaming about Nor'easter around that time...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> notice i got up at 3:30 in the morning to check for a trip report though.



 You could have beat me over the head with a hammer at 3:30 this morning and I wouldn't woken up.  Then again if you're beating me over the head with a hammer you probably don't want me to wake up... ever...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Then again if you're beating me over the head with a hammer you probably don't want me to wake up... ever...



Sheesh. The big man is ornery this morning. What? Are you a little tired or something...


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice vid, Greg!  So efficient, too!  Brian was ready to head to bed when I saw your post that it would be up soon, so we both waited...and watched it on separate computers. :lol:

You all look like you had a blast!  I'm still terrified of the idea of bumps, but intrigued as well.  Maybe by the end of the season...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sheesh. The big man is ornery this morning. What? Are you a little tired or something...



What I meant was that if someone were beating me over the head with a hammer in my sleep they are probably trying to kill me, and thus wouldn't want me to wake up... ever..

I've been so sleep deprived for the last few weeks that I don't even recognize when I'm tired anymore, well except for when I fall asleep while standing...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

severine said:


> Nice vid, Greg!  So efficient, too!  Brian was ready to head to bed when I saw your post that it would be up soon, so we both waited...and watched it on separate computers. :lol:



Thanks. I just slapped it together pretty quick. I wanted to get something up there since I figured 2knees was banging on the F5 key all night...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I've been so sleep deprived for the last few weeks that I don't even recognize when I'm tired anymore, well except for when I fall asleep while standing...



Well, as long as you don't while skiing. That would be bad. You looked good last night, B. Miles ahead of early last season. The Head bump skis seem to be serving you well. I expect a Jonny Moseley dinner roll off one of those "kickers" by the end of the season...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, as long as you don't while skiing. That would be bad. You looked good last night, B. Miles ahead of early last season. The Head bump skis seem to be serving you well. I expect a Jonny Moseley dinner roll off one of those "kickers" by the end of the season...



B how'd you like the snake skis?

If he pulls a dinner roll, i'd expect a kick ass blaster out of you bro.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

I Emailed Chris and Jarrod to show appreciation:

jarrod@skisundown.com
chris@skisundown.com

Anyone heading over tomorrow? I'll probably be there mid afternoon sometime into the evening. Maybe 2-6 pm or 3-7pm. Something like that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> I Emailed Chris and Jarrod to show appreciation:
> 
> jarrod@skisundown.com
> chris@skisundown.com



I emailed customer service in the hopes that more people in the organization would see it than just the two guys that we already know are into it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> I Emailed Chris and Jarrod to show appreciation:
> 
> jarrod@skisundown.com
> chris@skisundown.com
> ...



I'm in.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> B how'd you like the snake skis?
> 
> If he pulls a dinner roll, i'd expect a kick ass blaster out of you bro.



I liked them, seemed to work pretty well for me! 

I'm not exactly sure what a dinner roll even is, but unless it has something to do with the suggested BBQ this year then I wouldn't get my hopes up. 

I wouldn't expect a whole lot more air than what I was getting off that little bump at the end of the run, as shown in the video...  I know that it was pretty sick and all, but still I don't think I really got enough air to do any tricks.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm not exactly sure what a dinner roll even is



Very interesting vid:



You got that, B!


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I enjoyed myself on the bumps more than I initially thought I would (somewhat surprised that trying nor'easter didn't ultimately result in a monsterous face plant) *and am actually already itching to get out and try them again!*



I love reading stuff like this. Bumps can be very addicting. My goal is to get Grassi fully hooked tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Very interesting vid:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that, B!



Uh yeah, no problem...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> I love reading stuff like this. Bumps can be very addicting. My goal is to get Grassi fully hooked tomorrow afternoon.



I know, it's awesome!  Bumpers will take over the world soon enough!   I don't think you're going to have to twist Grassi's arm too much...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I know, it's awesome!  Bumpers will take over the world soon enough!   I don't think you're going to have to twist Grassi's arm too much...



I'm all about it.  The bumps might not be fully massaged at this point but they are also not VW sized nor do they have deep troughs.  Tomorrow will be a good test of the Nordicas in the bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm all about it.  The bumps might not be fully massaged at this point but they are also not VW sized nor do they have deep troughs.  Tomorrow will be a good test of the Nordicas in the bumps.



Assuming that they look anything like they did last night you'll have NO problems in there.  They were pretty good for getting your feet wet last night...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Assuming that they look anything like they did last night you'll have NO problems in there.  They were pretty good for getting your feet wet last night...



Agreed. And if you keep at it, you will develop skill and confidence while actual moguls take shape. Better approach than waiting until they get all fun and gnarley.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Agreed. And if you keep at it, you will develop skill and confidence while actual moguls take shape. Better approach than waiting until they get all fun and gnarley.



Yes, exactly.  That just means that you need to get out every week, at least, to keep up the bump progression...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Yes, exactly.  That just means that you need to get out every week, at least, to keep up the bump progression...



At least is right. They went from funky little seeds to big gnarley bumps in one week last year. A few nights of dusting and they will change dramatically.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Very interesting vid:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that, B!



I love that dry land training course he carved out of the hill.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I love that dry land training course he carved out of the hill.



Yeah, that's pretty gnarly!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice Job Guys!! Hope to get up there a few times this season. BTW how did you all like your bump skis?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> BTW how did you all like your bump skis?



So far I'm very impressed with them.  Either they are good or I actually improved since the beginning of last year.  Maybe a combination of both...


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nice Job Guys!! Hope to get up there a few times this season. BTW how did you all like your bump skis?



I love mine! Quick and light. I tried to take a pretty aggressive line into these pseudo-moguls and they responded well to slamming them like that. If you get caught up in the chunks on a bump that isn't skied in yet though......holy moly! :blink: Gotta keep them locked together to form a single stable platform. They don't respond too well if you break your stance.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> If you get caught up in the chunks on a bump that isn't skied in yet though......holy moly! :blink: Gotta keep them locked together to form a single stable platform. They don't respond too well if you break your stance.


That was my problem at Mt snow...I have to get some time in on those things.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> That was my problem at Mt snow...I have to get some time in on those things.



Heading to K for the holidays? Make a pit stop at Sundown tomorrow pm...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 20, 2007)

That might work..Was going to leave early sat but I might be able to leave fri afternoon. What time are you guys starting?


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn I am kicking myself for not going. Nice work everyone.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

downhill04 said:


> Damn I am kicking myself for not going. Nice work everyone.



I wish I could tell you that it sucked, but it didn't.  You missed a fun night.  There were even a few kickers to play on that you probably would have enjoyed...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 20, 2007)

Ill be up sunday night if anyone else is give me a yell

steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

powhunter said:


> Ill be up sunday night if anyone else is give me a yell
> 
> steve



Considering it, but looks like crappy weather...


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I wish I could tell you that it sucked, but it didn't.  You missed a fun night.  There were even a few kickers to play on that you probably would have enjoyed...



Thanks for making me feel even better about not being there. :smash:


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

downhill04 said:


> Thanks for making me feel even better about not being there. :smash:



They'll be many more...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

downhill04 said:


> Thanks for making me feel even better about not being there. :smash:



No problem, that's why I'm here...


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 20, 2007)

I may have to take a ride out that Saturday night. I can take my shopping all day aggrivation out on the bumps.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 20, 2007)

Upon further review I need to get my hips more forward....

Originally Posted by 2knees  
check out 180 at 3:22 or so as he comes out of that line. He is so balanced and forward pressured that he is working mainly the front half of his ski in that funky turn line that was so hard to hit correctly. Greg, you want to see what shin pressure looks like, that is it right there. He is one hell of a skier. I can only dream of pulling that off. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by JimG.  
Nice to see you guys appreciate what great skiing is.

Alan stays on the balls of his feet like no other skier I know. 


IMO thats one of the keys.... staying on the balls. Over at epic, I heard an oldie but goodie on getting the hip forward.... try squeezing the cheeks together (i'm not talking about the cheeks on the face) imagine trying to hold a $100 bill between the crack. The muscle contraction forces the hip forward. 


Im gonna try that although times are tough with xmas shopping and all...wonder if a $20 would work   lol


----------

